# [Multimedia] Firefox

## C1REX

Jak przekonać firefoksa, by odtwarzał sygnał nadawany przez trójkę?

http://www.polskieradio.pl/sluchaj/play.aspx?p=r3

Do tego mam problem z filmami w HD z www.gametrailers.com.

Tzn. dekoduje je, ale nie ma paska ustawień i suwaka do przewijania.

----------

## realkrzysiek

Zainstaluj wtyczkę - mplayerplug-in, totem. 

A jak używasz FF3 to nie wiem jak zmusić do działania...

----------

## C1REX

Używam FF z serii2. Mam jednak świeży system i jeszcze sporo softu brakuje.

mplayer plugin mam. Totem jest niezbędny? 

Jak się skończy kompilować to co mam puszczone teraz, to ruszę z totemem. Myślałem, że nei będę musiał tego instalować, skoro mam mplayera i amaroKa.

================================================

W konquerorze odpala się kmplayer i mam graficzne sterowanie przy odtwarzaniu mediów.

Jak zmusić, by firefox też odpalał kmplayera, lub gmplayera?

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## caruso

Wypróbuj https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/discussions/?AddOnID=446

i np do tego smplayer.

----------

## c2p

Ten stream na stronie Polskiego Radia jest w formacie ASX, którego jednak mplayer nie rozumie. Jest to zwykły plik tekstowy. Wystarczy ze środka wyciągnąć:

```
mms://stream.polskieradio.pl/Program 3

rtsp://stream.polskieradio.pl/Program 3

http://stream.polskieradio.pl/Program 3
```

i uruchomić jedno z powyższych. Z doświadczenia wiem, że mms:// działa świetnie w mplayerze. Nie trzeba żadnego Totema.

----------

## C1REX

Totem działa, jako plugin. Przynajmniej na Ubuntu.

Co ciekawe, to jak wklejałem do kmplayera, to ruszało. Jednak tak namieszałem z softem, że mi się system lekko posypał.

Zmieniłem profil systemu, coś z zależnościami namieszało i nie mogłem odkręcić. Teraz backupa wgrywam.

Nie jestem pewny, ale ten plik tekstowy jest jako playlista chyba. 

```
mplayer -playlist http://www.polskieradio.pl/sluchaj/play.aspx?p=r3 
```

Może zadziałać, ale teraz nie jestem w stanie tego sprawdzić, bo na innym kompie jestem.

BTW: Jak odpalam filmiki z gametrailers w HD to okropnie wolno działają. Czego to może być wina?

Jakiegoś kodeka brakuje?

Na Ubuntu chodzą normalnie.

Stery nvidii zainstalowane.

----------

## znal

Ja używam kaffeine-mozilla-plugin i radia online w formacie asx śmigają bezproblemowo (w tym Trójka z podanego przez Ciebie linka  :Smile:  ), nie trzeba wyciągać adresu strumienia z plików asx, ale potrzebne jest kaffeine.

----------

## realkrzysiek

Totem jest ci nie potrzebny, podałem go jako alternatywę, możesz tak samo zrobić również z odtwarzaczem VLC, tylko, że musisz te programy skompilować z flagą "nsplugin". Żeby Totem działał musisz jeszcze odpowiednio skompilować Gstreamera dokładając "gst-plugins-libmms".

Ze względu na Operę, która nie chciała współpracować z Totemem pokusiłem się na wtyczkę do Mplayera. Wszystko działa elegancko, z tym, że nie korzystam z wtyczki skompilowanej z portage, bo użyłem gotową paczkę z Debiana, albo Fedory już nie pamiętam. Nie mogłem skompilować tej wtyczki, prawdopodobnie ze względu na 64 bitową architekturę, ale co tam, ważne, że działa i nie mam zastrzeżeń.

----------

## C1REX

Kaffeine nie chce mi tego odtwarzać. Marudzi coś o braku wtyczki.

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/kaffeine-0.8.6  USE="dvb encode gstreamer vorbis xinerama -arts -debug -xcb" 0 kB

----------

## znal

Rzeczywiście, to chyba nie ten plugin odpowiada za asx'y. Próbowałem wielu różnych i nie pamiętałem dokładnie który akurat rozwiązał ten problem.

Sprawdziłem przed chwilą i kaffeine ani mplayer nie odtwarzają asx'ów. Mam jeszcze zainstalowanego vlc z flagą nsplugin i on odpalony z konsoli odtwarza asx, być może to on odpowiada za odtwarzanie ich w ff, nie wiem jak sprawdzić z czego aktualnie korzysta ff do odtwarzania multimediów.

----------

## C1REX

Dodatek @caruso odpala gmplayera, a ten bez najmniejszego problemu w tym wypadku odpala zarówno Trójkę, jak i trailery HD na Gamefaqs.com.

Dziwne, bo link wklejany bezpośrednio do gmplayera nie działa.

Problem jednak taki, że te trailery z gamefaqs nie mają możliwości przewijania, jak to mam na Ubuntu, czy MacOS.

EDIT: Jak odpala mi się zewnętrzny gmplayer na gametrailers, to mam slideshow. Jak wyłączę i odpali mi się domyślny program w firefoksie, to jest ultrapłynnie, ale bez możliwości przewijania, a tym bardziej, bez paska postępu.

----------

## matiit

U mnie filmiki z  www.gametrailers.com odpalają się  w mplayerplug-in (wewnątrz firefoksa), chodzą płynnie, i mają pasek postępu.

Firefox 2.0.0.14, net-www/mplayerplug-in-3.50 (divx firefox gmedia gtk linguas_pl nls quicktime realmedia wmp -linguas_cs -linguas_da -linguas_de -linguas_en_US -linguas_es -linguas_fr -linguas_hu -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_ko -linguas_nb -linguas_nl -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ru -linguas_se -linguas_sk -linguas_tr -linguas_wa -linguas_zh_CN -mplayer-bin -seamonkey)

mplayer-1.0_rc2_p26454-r2 (3dnow 3dnowext aac amrnb amrwb bidi bindist bl cddb cdio cdparanoia dga directfb dts dv enca encode esd ftp ggi gtk iconv kernel_linux ladspa live lzo mmxext mp2 nas nemesi openal opengl pulseaudio quicktime radio real rtc sdl speex srt sse sse2 svga teletext tga unicode v4l v4l2 win32codecs x264 xvid xvmc -+X -+a52 -+alsa -+dvd -+mad -+mmx -+mp3 -+theora -+truetype -+vorbis -+xscreensaver -+xv --aalib --arts --fbcon --gif --jpeg --libcaca --md5sum --png --pnm --rar --samba --tivo -altivec -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -doc -dvb -ipv6 -jack -joystick -lirc -musepack -oss -ssse3 -video_cards_mga -video_cards_s3virge -video_cards_tdfx -video_cards_vesa -vidix -xanim -xinerama -zoran)

----------

## C1REX

No u mnie też zaczęło to działać nagle. Jednak radiowa Trójka na wewnętrznym pluginie nie działa, by na zewnętrznym nagle gmplayerze zadziałać. O co chodzi?

BTW: Testując trailery zwróćcie uwagę, czy są to faktycznie HD i czy nie są to reklamy w SD przred trailerem.

----------

## matiit

na pewno coś zgodnego z opisem.  :Smile: 

trójka te mi dziala.

----------

## C1REX

Trójka działa z pluginem mplayera? Mi ciągle nie chce działać. Mam zainstalowane chyba wszystkie możliwe kodeki.

----------

## matiit

Działa, nic nie musiałem poprawiać, Trójka - radio, nie FF3 , żeby niedomówień nie było  :Smile: 

----------

## C1REX

Jak mogę sprawdzić przyczynę braku odtwarzania? 

Wszystko ładnie działa poza tą mała pierdółką.

----------

## t3d

 *c2p wrote:*   

> Ten stream na stronie Polskiego Radia jest w formacie ASX, którego jednak mplayer nie rozumie.

 

Rozumie, rozumie, tylko trzeba dodać 

```
 -playlist 
```

przy wywołaniu

----------

## znal

W about:plugins można sprawdzić, który plugin odpowiada za, które multimedia, sprawdź czy jest tam asx.

U mnie nie ma .asx w mplayerplug-in, ale za to jest w vlc plugin.

Mplayerplug-in ma swój plik konfigu w /etc, być może da się jakoś ustawić, żeby odpalał .asx z automatu dodając -playlist do polecenia.

----------

## C1REX

Niektórym z automatu po instalacji działa.

U mnie nie działa ani na gentoo, ani na mint (ubuntu)

----------

## C1REX

Filmiki na fullscreenie z youtube chodzą wyraźnie wolniej, niż w oknie. Mam nowego laptopa z dwurdzeniowym prockiem, więc to nie powinno być problemu. 

Obługa 3D jest. glxgears daje mi ok. 3000FPS.

----------

